# Filter for 30 Tall



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm planning on setting up a 30 gallon tall planted tank. I have a brand new Penguin 200B Power Filter that says its good for up to 50 gallon tanks. Since the tank is so tall, I wonder if this type of a filter was a good choice. If I use this filter, should I use any other special hardware to setup this tank. I was thinking that since it was so tall it may benefit from just an airpump, but I do plan on having lots of plants so perhaps that isn't neccessary. If anyone has anything they think I should be careful about when setting up a tall tank like this, please let me know. 


Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would personally get a rena xp1 or 2 (not sure of the flow rates). Position the spraybar vertical and you're all set.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

The Rena xp1 only costs 61 bucks on amazon, why would you go for that over a cascade biowheel filter?


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Actually, another question to add to that would be what the differences is between the XP1 and 2. the XP2 is only 80 bucks on amazon. I origonally wanted a canister filter, but didn't get one becuse I had always seen them for a lot more money. 

I know why canister filters are so good, but is there a sepcific advantage for one in a tall tank or were you just stating your personal preference on filters in general.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Planted tanks need more co2 than non planted ones. Biowheels are very good bio-filters but they outgas co2 too fast. Canisters are great mechanical filters which is what you want in planted tanks and let the plants use up the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. The difference between the 2 is flow rate (how much water is cycled per hour).


----------

